# How long should the "encore" be?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So we hired a band for good dough. Aprox $625.00 per head including pro sound and engineer. They played for 1:30hrs. 

How long should the encore be if there's still 40+ people dancing? 
There's not a hard stop time to end and it's a private location. No volume problems. 

Wondering. I'll tell once some people start chiming in. 


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

At that price, I'd say until the people get tired of dancing and walk off the floor. lol.
For some reason, I'm thinking that you'll tell us that it was one short song,
something like 'Mustang Sally'.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

By definition, an encore is one more. Most concerts I've been to though, the encore is any where between one and three songs.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

For one set 1:30 hrs is a lot of time. For $625 per head up to three songs seems reasonable.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If they were hired to play only for 1.5 hours it's the band's prerogative as to how many encore songs they decide to play. Can't blame them if they play only one more song. If it was my band, would we play more than one encore if there are still 40 people dancing? Sure but it also depends on whether we have more songs to play. For me the bottom line is, as long as they play the number hours they are contracted to play then anything after that is a bonus.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

For that price they should play till the wee hours of the morning if everyone is still groovin to the music.

I've run out of songs before, you just recycle a few or do some extended jamming sans vocals.

Are you gonna tell us it was a solo performer now?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

$625 each is good money for one set! But 1:30 is a long set - certainly the band deserves a break. Usually our sets are just over an hour - if there are still people dancing (versus stumbling or leaning/groping), then we're still playing - probably for at least 20 minutes or so. But I agree - technically that's not an encore...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

3 songs(20min) is good for the encore IMO. 1 solid, 1 layedback & 1 crowd pleasing epic anthem.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's a good band, the crowd can just keep clapping for another encore so I think 2 more good dancing tunes and one slow song to end the night and calm the crowd. So, I'll say 3 songs should end the evening on a good note for both the crowd and the people that hired them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well it was a 5 min song. 

Lmt connection played a Show at the same venue not long ago and theirs was 30+ minutes. Leroy their singer guitarist is 70 yrs old. 


Anyway I say love the music. Let it show that you love the music. And recognized that the band's true contractor is the crowd. 

Some good points made. Even though they fulfilled their contact, what gigs today pay $2000 for a quartet and $500 for sound and leave 40-50 people on the dance floor ? At 11:30 pm ( the contracted time that they were to play until).


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

LMT kicks ass! 

I've been watching them since my late teens. They used to play every Sunday night at the old castle rock, basement, backstage. That place changed names every couple years.

I agree with others a proper encore is 3 songs. 15-20 mins. And if you actually are playing FOR the crowd they should be having fun and want to play an extra 20 mins.

Rushing out when the clock says you can go is what you do working for the man (well I do, you may not), not what you do working for yourself doing something you love.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I prefer one hour sets, and one song encores, but there could be qualifiers. When the last set is longer, usually because the dance floor is full and folks are screaming then the encore length might vary. Bringing the crowd down by playing a two song encore, the first song fast and the second song slow, can help diffuse the partiers.

[Fwiw, nobody, especially surly drunks, has the right to demand an encore unless it's been contracted. In my mind, both parties, the crowd and the band, need to earn the encore. And for fuck's sake, at least give the band a moment to go for a piss.]

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

When I went to wedding receptions that had a live band, someone 
would walk the floor for a collection to get the band to play longer.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If it's in a bar then 1 to 3 songs - most likely just 1 cause' they want to close and the band needs to pack up. If it's a wedding or corporate function then it's also very dependent on the hall and staff needing to shut down. If it's a big name band then they have their encore built into the show and it's likely 3 songs. For that money, my band would play an extra hour or so.

I think that perhaps you should share more information - you mention LMT by name but not the band you're unhappy with or the nature of the event.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I won't smear them as it was a put together band of people who years ago were on the radio in their different outfits. 

I say love music, love what your do, and always over deliver !! Make sense?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If they have some sort of 'name brand' recognition, and were playing original or unique stuff, I guess it's supply and demand.

If they're anything less than that? For that kinda money they should play till midnight (venue allowing) and then turn into a half dozen pizzas and a couple flats of beer. Good bear, dark beer, not that watery Bud or Canadian.


----------

